
Elon Musk: we are probably characters in some advanced civilization's video game - kensai
http://www.vox.com/2016/6/2/11837608/elon-musk-simulation-argument
======
akman
Fermi's paradox is relevant: [http://waitbutwhy.com/2014/05/fermi-
paradox.html](http://waitbutwhy.com/2014/05/fermi-paradox.html) Maybe
Bostrom's option 1 happens due to the Great Filter...

------
kensai
Very intersting link inside the article about the "Simulation Argument":
[http://www.simulation-argument.com/](http://www.simulation-argument.com/)

